
Show HN: Monitor your charging status and battery level - fomojola
https://www.chargestatus.com
======
fomojola
Hey there,

I built Charge Status after a stretch of time when every time I tried to use a
specific tablet the battery was dead because I'd forgotten to plug it in.
Started with Chrome Extension/Android, looking to expand in the next few weeks
to iOS, OSX and Windows. Think there are some interesting things around
Zapier/IFTTT/Alexa/Google Assistant that can be done with the data once I get
there.

------
noximo
Great idea! Though I have some trouble with the service. My use case is
simple: I want to be notified if my phone battery is dying (I don't need to
check any other devices).

There are some bugs I encountered: \- After signing in (both in app and on my
phone) I was redirected to some output with empty json. \- If I click on the
chrome extension icon it opens this address: chrome-
extension://aoobdkojogdijnpllhgpjheijkjmjpna/options.html#!/index

Also - do I need the extension if I'm not actively monitoring any device that
runs chrome?

~~~
fomojola
This is most definitely a bug! Thanks for the report. The redirect from the
Android app should take you to a login page where you can sign in so we can
tie your phone to an account. Looking now.

